# New Vet



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I used the same vet for over 20 years, and knew it was coming. She retired this month. I can't blame her, but I'm sure going to miss her. She kept her practice open while being treated for cancer, came to work in a wheel chair when she fractured her hip. Loved and was on first named basis with the animals in her care. She put our animals care before her own needs. She stayed at work while a forest fire was threating to burn down her house, and hay barns during the drought. It took her customers telling her to leave, and that we would reschedule before she would close for the day.
She rehomed dogs/cats that were dropped off to be put down by owners that no longer had time for them. 
She had bred, trained, campaigned pointing dogs when younger, and enjoyed giving out training tips. if you hit a hurdle in training, she would talk you through steps to get past it. She even told you home remedies to keep your expenses down.
So today with a heavy heart I take my dog for a check up with a new vet. I don't think he knows just how big the shoes are he needs to fill.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Boy, I hear that!! When you find a good Vet, it's hard to think of them retiring!! I've been using the same Vet for twenty years, too. He's younger than me, so I am hoping by the time he wants to retire, I'll already be dead. LOL! He is just the best.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

That lady is a dying breed of vet I am afraid...you have been very privileged to have had such a caring and knowledgeable lady.

I think she has earn't her retirement and I hope it is long and that she may enjoy it.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Oh I feel for you. Our vet is retiring in a year or 2 and we are dreading the day.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Back home and I miss her even more.



> That lady is a dying breed of vet I am afraid...you have been very privileged to have had such a caring and knowledgeable lady.
> 
> I think she has earn't her retirement and I hope it is long and that she may enjoy it.


I feel very privileged just knowing someone with such a caring heart. Your right, she has more than earned her retirement.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Well I think I finally found my new vet today.
It took 4 months, and seeing 3 different vets before I found this one. He is a little farther, and cost a little more, but me and June like him. Just the type of person that makes you, and the dog feel at ease.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I know what you mean about feeling at ease. I recently switched Scout to a new vet and immediately felt home at the small practice. We were the only ones there during her appointment, so she got to walk around and play with some of the staff while waiting for test results. It's 40 minutes away versus 5 to our old vet, but it is so worth it.


----------



## MrsKiva (Mar 8, 2014)

I just got the copies of my dog's vaccination records, and they had accidentally included the sarcastic comments in the chart notes regarding my breeder recommended requests for fewer puppy vaccines etc...will be looking for a new vet stat.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh, that's too funny MrsKiva. I've been "that client" with our new weim pup. I'm pretty sure they are going to start repeating my mantra of "no corona, lepto or lyme yet" next time they pull out a shot!


----------



## RugersParents (Jul 16, 2013)

We just got our V last year and we visited 5 different vets before we found the ONE. He's an older vet with a ton of experience and great with pets so i'll be dealing with this in the near future. It was tough finding the right one.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma, Dijon and Schnoozer go to the vets office just around the corner from home. There are at least 3 vets in that office. I like the older man and the older lady, but I can't stand the young vet! It doesn't matter which of the 3 goes. I think she is worse with the dog. And it is sooo annoying when there is a little caution note that your dog squirms when getting her nails trimmed at Petsmart!
I do cut the cat's nails by myself......... WAAAYY TOOOO MANY nails for me to cut without seriously hurting anybody. ;D


----------

